# Keyesville 2007 is upon us!



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Here we are people. Keyesville is ready for vintage bikes to take over.

There will be two vintage classes: 1987 to 1995 and 1986 and older. Both classes will be taking off of the line at the same time. If you're not in shape don't worry about it. You have a high end race bike so put it out on the course where it's supposed to be.

ALL VINTAGE RACERS WILL BE DOING BOTH THE CROSS COUNTRY AND DOWNHILL! No wussies racing only the cross country. The downhill course is the same course from the 80's so it's easy to do on you're vintage rig!

There will be Racing, killer Fillet Mignon, natural hot springs, fishing, hiking, rafting, etc, etc.... oh, and don't forgot all the dorking out for several days with other bike geeks.

Camping is totally free. The vintage camp will have it's own giant meadow which is right near the cross country course for the rest of you're family to cheer you on at. Big fires and good food! The camping has porta potty's but otherwise primitive. The atmosphere of this race is very old school since the race hasn't changed one single bit over the years!

*
Here is the link from last year: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=174586&highlight=keyesville *


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm there!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

bushpig said:


> I'm there!


good deal! all the way from New York. so far you're coming the longest distance. bring your wife, i could use some gourmet food on this trip


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I'm there!


What size TT length do you need for a ride? SPD or flat pedals? color pefrences?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Fillet_Brazed, you gonna kill us on the Cunningham again? :skep:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> What size TT length do you need for a ride? SPD or flat pedals? color pefrences?


Something rainbow.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> Fillet_Brazed, you gonna kill us on the Cunningham again? :skep:


Yeeeeah. Hows about it pal? :skep:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Anyone Want To Sponsor My Trip As Official Photographer?*

No? Drat!

I wish I could make it out there but alas don't have the funds.

There's always next year....


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Something rainbow.


You'll have to bring one of your bikes then for Noah


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*i got gas money!!!*

whats that scruffy looking guy with the bikes at the on ramp doing? oh look, he's got his thumb out, i think he wants a ride.....


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

hollister said:


> whats that scruffy looking guy with the bikes at the on ramp doing? oh look, he's got his thumb out, i think he wants a ride.....


LOL If you can make it to the east side of the Sierras, I'll stop for you.

I'm looking forward to my third trip to Keyesville. Should be fun!!!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> LOL If you can make it to the east side of the Sierras, I'll stop for you.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my third trip to Keyesville. Should be fun!!!


this is like my 13th time there. my first one was the 3rd annual. we're shooting on having the vintage class being the largest of all race classes. last year i think we were close to that.


----------



## cmu91024 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Do the components have be of same era?*

To enter the vintage race do all of the components on the vintage frame have to be of the same vintage. I.E Can I ride by Yo Eddy w/ V brakes?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

cmu91024 said:


> To enter the vintage race do all of the components on the vintage frame have to be of the same vintage. I.E Can I ride by Yo Eddy w/ V brakes?


In theory, yes. However, no one really cares (unless you're faster than everyone else, then we'll claim that we lost because you had v-brakes). It's more about looking at bike, talking about bikes, and making fun of Rumpfy and whomever he can coax onto his inflatable love seat. It's a good time! (a


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> It's more about looking at bike, talking about bikes, and making fun of Rumpfy and whomever he can coax onto his inflatable love seat. It's a good time! (a


Hahaha.....wait a second. :skep:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Hahaha.....wait a second. :skep:


uh oh, is Rumpfy going to be the poster boy again this year? maybe we need a different person? Doug Lexington?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> uh oh, is Rumpfy going to be the poster boy again this year? maybe we need a different person? Doug Lexington?


Rumor is East Coast talent to fill that roll.


----------



## Doug Lexington (Feb 23, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> uh oh, is Rumpfy going to be the poster boy again this year? maybe we need a different person? Doug Lexington?
> Deal, I'll even bring my Bontrager.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Doug Lexington said:


> Veloculture said:
> 
> 
> > uh oh, is Rumpfy going to be the poster boy again this year? maybe we need a different person? Doug Lexington?
> ...


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Maybe we could have a Bonty toss? :eekster: I'll bring Rumpfys Bonty frame


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Doug Lexington said:


> Deal, I'll even bring my Bontrager.


Looking forward to meeting you in person finally.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

kb11 said:


> Maybe we could have a Bonty toss? :eekster: I'll bring Rumpfys Bonty frame


i've got a Vitus frame here. will that work?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> i've got a Vitus frame here. will that work?


If it flexes like a Bonty I dont see why not


----------



## Doug Lexington (Feb 23, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Looking forward to meeting you in person finally.


Ditto, I will be the one wearing the purple Bell Brava.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> i've got a Vitus frame here. will that work?


how bout an ALAN......


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*Rancheria*

Looks like some fun...I did a lot of my after work riding in the Keyesville Mining zone during my hotshot days in Bodfish. Good bouldering as well. My last MTB race was the '89 Keyesville Classic. At least it has lived up to its name.
OT...
Have y'all ever done Rancheria from Greenhorn to 178 via Nickel's Ranch(real close to Merle Haggard's old place)? As far as Vintage/OldSchool DH-ing goes, it'd be tough to beat that old road as a course. I can see the nightmare in the shuttle to Greenhorn Summit then from the mouth of the canyon and back up to Keyesville, but hey if you have not done it, you should for sure...after the monster shuttle, you could always get a burger at Stony's and toss your legs in the Kern!


----------



## grislybikegeek (Aug 28, 2004)

*camping and other ques.*

I've been looking foward to this for more than a year now. It's inspired me to get the old Klien back in shape. Next year I'll be on something steel. Hell, it'll be fun just riding on dirt, we're pretty snowed in right now up here in Reno. Will the camping be open Fri. through Sun. night? Do we need Norba lic. Is the XC race still 10 miles? Anythought on extending it another lap.

Looking foward to meeting you all! :thumbsup:

GBG


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Bay Area Carpool?*

Hey Eric, or anyone else from the Bay Area. Got room for one reasonably sized adult and one Bontrager Single Speed? PM or give out my email to anyone who wants someone to split gas money and driving.

Thanks, 
Peter
[email protected]


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

grislybikegeek said:


> I've been looking foward to this for more than a year now. It's inspired me to get the old Klien back in shape. Next year I'll be on something steel. Hell, it'll be fun just riding on dirt, we're pretty snowed in right now up here in Reno. Will the camping be open Fri. through Sun. night? Do we need Norba lic. Is the XC race still 10 miles? Anythought on extending it another lap.
> 
> Looking foward to meeting you all! :thumbsup:
> 
> GBG


the camping is always free and always open. it's just a big open area. i'll be there Friday night but probably late. the area we camp is a big green meadow and without signs you probably couldn't find it on your own unfortunately until signs are put up.

right now i think it is set at 2 laps. some people are saying they want to go back to one lap but then have a second parade lap for fun. we can work out how we want to do it up there maybe.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> right now i think it is set at 2 laps. some people are saying they want to go back to one lap but then have a second parade lap for fun. we can work out how we want to do it up there maybe.


How about two parade laps for fun, and we call it a race?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> How about two parade laps for fun, and we call it a race?


slacker :nono:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Lutarious said:


> Hey Eric, or anyone else from the Bay Area. Got room for one reasonably sized adult and one Bontrager Single Speed? PM or give out my email to anyone who wants someone to split gas money and driving.
> 
> Thanks,
> Peter
> [email protected]


did you get the factory ss?!!

hmm time to start saving gas money


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

the weather forecast so far is looking stellar! it's going to be awesome! 

http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/USCA0583?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Im going down there to ride in the trials comp on Saturday am (Nationals #1)

Come on over and drink some beer and check out some trials. Pros are gonna be there. 

I may have room for one more but I'm not sure yet. Heading down Friday afternoon, leaving Sunday late afternoon.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lutarious said:


> Hey Eric, or anyone else from the Bay Area. Got room for one reasonably sized adult and one Bontrager Single Speed? PM or give out my email to anyone who wants someone to split gas money and driving.
> 
> Thanks,
> Peter
> [email protected]


As far as I know right now, I've got a full car I'm afraid.

Perhaps you and Hollister can get something to work out as I know he's looking for a ride....and he likes Bontragers.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't think I'm gonna ride my retro. Depends if my cracked rib still hurts, which it probably will. But I'll be there mixing tang and gatorlode (remember that?!?!) for the GrisslyBikeGeek.

Just in case: how retro does it have to be? I have my old frame from 1990, but it's got v brakes and a convert now. It does look plenty ghetto if that helps.

-M


----------



## grislybikegeek (Aug 28, 2004)

Wolfy, 90' is old enough and that thing is so ghetto nobody would care about the v-brakes anyway.:thumbsup: 

So what's the story with dinner Sat. night? I've seen talk of some filet mignon being cooked up. Is it a pot luck? Do we need to bring our own meat? Is it included in our entrance fee?

GBG


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Sweet. I'll just spray paint the brakes and dingle to look like anodized purple. 

-M


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Bring your own meat, huh. I guess you could call it that.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

grislybikegeek said:


> Wolfy, 90' is old enough and that thing is so ghetto nobody would care about the v-brakes anyway.:thumbsup:
> 
> So what's the story with dinner Sat. night? I've seen talk of some filet mignon being cooked up. Is it a pot luck? Do we need to bring our own meat? Is it included in our entrance fee?
> 
> GBG


the Fillet Mignon might very well be the best you've ever had. i know it's the best i've ever had. it's from a restaurant thats about 45minutes from the race site in the middle of nowhere. real nice drive but it's seriously miles from anything. their smallest is a 12oz and the largest is a 20oz. bring your appetite.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

if you can get to the middle of nowhere from keysville in only 45 minutes you've got to be freaking hauling ass!

We'll just bring cash and tallboys. and maybe get my mom to make us some rice-crispy treats for old time's sake.

-M


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfy said:


> if you can get to the middle of nowhere from keysville in only 45 minutes you've got to be freaking hauling ass!
> 
> We'll just bring cash and tallboys. and maybe get my mom to make us some rice-crispy treats for old time's sake.
> 
> -M


bring the bacon strips to the hot springs. :eekster:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Weather forecast is lookin' mighty fine.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Weather forecast is lookin' mighty fine.


:rockon:


----------



## grislybikegeek (Aug 28, 2004)

*Full Crew! Bacon Strip Contingent*

Wolfy, Mark the Shark might be meeting/going down there with us. Also Jon Wilson expressed some interest, would that be cool with your folks to have 3 or 4 grubby fun junkies crashing in Fri. night? If we out grow the Subaru, we can bring the truck. I'm thinking of bringing the 1spd for a ride Mon. before we split.

GBG


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

We're cool. What am I saying.

Of course we're cool.

I don't know about those hot springs though. Bacon strip isn't the worst thing I've seen there...

-M


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*Keyesville*

I will be there on Saturday on an Otis Guy beam bike, my friend will be riding his Bonty Race. We are both signed up for the vintage race, iIs a NORBA license required


----------



## grislybikegeek (Aug 28, 2004)

*is anybody doing the short track?*

I was just filling out the reg. and was wondering if there is going to be a vintage short track.

GBG


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*Let me guess....*



Veloculture said:


> the Fillet Mignon might very well be the best you've ever had. i know it's the best i've ever had. it's from a restaurant thats about 45minutes from the race site in the middle of nowhere. real nice drive but it's seriously miles from anything. their smallest is a 12oz and the largest is a 20oz. bring your appetite.


With that time/distance and being in the middle of nowhere, would it be in the Walker Basin?? Rankin Ranch to be specific??

Ahh, this thread brings back memories.....thanks!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

JAK said:


> With that time/distance and being in the middle of nowhere, would it be in the Walker Basin?? Rankin Ranch to be specific??
> 
> Ahh, this thread brings back memories.....thanks!


no, not Walker Basin. i would image some good beef in that area though. im talkin about McNally's which is past Roads End further north on the Kern River. their beef is probably from Walker Basin though. even the beef in the grocery stores in that area is better. them happy cows are mighty tasty.


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*aaahhh...the other way! Sherman Pass zone*



Veloculture said:


> no, not Walker Basin. i would image some good beef in that area though. im talkin about McNally's which is past Roads End further north on the Kern River. their beef is probably from Walker Basin though. even the beef in the grocery stores in that area is better. them happy cows are mighty tasty.


Tasty Cows!

Have Fun...sounds like a great event.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Oh, The Pain!*

I've got to go to a wedding, or I would be at Keyesville. Everyone please take lots of pics and share them here. Here's my old '33 with the 'raingutters', morrow, b-72, and the Torrington longhorns. She's gone the way of the peaceful warrior, but the frame may be back in a new incarnation.


----------



## grislybikegeek (Aug 28, 2004)

*Downhill practice*

Is there a chance for someone to prerun the downhill course?

GBG,


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

grislybikegeek said:


> Is there a chance for someone to prerun the downhill course?
> 
> GBG,


Yeah, there'll be plenty of time to pre run the DH course.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Don't let him prerun the DH course!!!

-M

ps HIT THE JUMP!!!!!!


----------



## grislybikegeek (Aug 28, 2004)

*Hit The Jump!!!!!*

What's a matter Wolfy? Just don't let them start you in front of me. :nono: 
I signed up for the whole stage race! WOO HOO! :thumbsup: 
What if I'm the only guy in the retro short track? Do I get to school the kids riding those new fancy pancy bikes? 

GBG,


----------

